# Robert Pattinson & Kristen Stewart meet up for lunch, LA 08. Aug. ´09 (24x SHQ)



## hansen (1 Okt. 2009)

Robert Pattinson & Kristen Stewart meet up for lunch, LA 08. Aug. ´09


----------



## Tokko (2 Okt. 2009)

für die Schnappschüsse.


----------



## FranziScherzy (4 Okt. 2009)

Ach ja sein neues Auto, hehe
Man man, da wird man sogar von oben aus fotografiert, er hat echt kaum eien chance vor den paparazzis zu entkommen.


----------



## General (4 Okt. 2009)

dir für deine Pics


----------

